# Aftermarket Tach...



## trforfun (Feb 1, 2012)

I just purchased a 93 4x4 Nissan, 5-spd, 4 cyl. I'm very happy with the condition and how it runs. It is a bare-bones model--no tach, oil pressure gauge or intermittent wipers. Does anyone have a recommendation for an aftermarket tach? It's the one thing I really want. Thanks.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

find cluster in the j/y with a tach is your cheapest option and will keep the factory look. otherwise, Autozone, O'rielly's, Napa all sell tachs.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

dvdswanson said:


> find cluster in the j/y with a tach is your cheapest option and will keep the factory look. otherwise, Autozone, O'rielly's, Napa all sell tachs.


+1

I've even seen cheap tachs in Harbor Freight!

-R


----------



## trforfun (Feb 1, 2012)

*How much work...*

is involved in replacing the display without the tach to one with a tach? I'm not too excited about dismantling the dash and also wonder about where to wire the tach in. Does anyone know what is involved in putting in an aftermarket tach as far as wiring? Thanks again.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

trforfun said:


> is involved in replacing the display without the tach to one with a tach? I'm not too excited about dismantling the dash and also wonder about where to wire the tach in. Does anyone know what is involved in putting in an aftermarket tach as far as wiring? Thanks again.


The engine speed pulse is sent from the distributor to the ECU. I would assume from there to the instrument cluster. Hopefully all your truck's gauge connectors will plug stright up and make the tach unit function.

Exactly what does your replacement tach fit, or what's it off of?

If it's not a Nissan tach, but rather truly aftermarket it should have instructions with it.

-R


----------



## trforfun (Feb 1, 2012)

*Suggestions wanted...*

I don't have a tach at the moment. I was hoping that someone with a truck similar to mine has put in an aftermarket tach and can recommend a brand and some idea as to what it takes to install. As I mentioned I don't really want to take the dash apart--I'd rather mount a tach somewhere on the dash (again looking for suggestions or a photo). Thanks, I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## estetic (Aug 6, 2009)

Any universal tach is going to be pretty much the same - 1 wire for illumination, 1 wire to pull tach signal (pick it up at the coil - usually a green or white wire), switched 12v and a ground.


----------



## ExpensiveKids (Feb 12, 2012)

*Factory Tach - Interchangeable Years? Plug N Play?*

I just bought an '88 Nissan Pickup and it is the base model 2.4, 5 speed with no tach. I've seen an '89 in a junk yard with the tach. My question is which years will interchange with my '88 and is it a direct "plug and play" installation? Thanks for any info, as I just found this forum and immediately signed up!


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

ExpensiveKids said:


> I just bought an '88 Nissan Pickup and it is the base model 2.4, 5 speed with no tach. I've seen an '89 in a junk yard with the tach. My question is which years will interchange with my '88 and is it a direct "plug and play" installation? Thanks for any info, as I just found this forum and immediately signed up!


I'm not the expert on this, but it looks like dashboards of the 1986.5–1992 models will interchange. I'm not sure if the tach wiring is going to be there along with the factory wiring on all models or not. It is on some cars and trucks of other makes.

-R


----------

